
Why Aren't We Reading Turing? - mgunes
http://www.furtherfield.org/features/articles/why-arent-we-reading-turing
======
DonHopkins
The illustration of Life [1] actually looks like Rudy Rucker's ECOLIBRA, which
is a combination of ANNEAL, BRIAN'S BRAIN, and LIFE. [2] It also looks like
the image (but not the cellular automata itself) has been run through an error
diffusion dither.

[1]
[http://www.furtherfield.org/sites/furtherfield.org/files/res...](http://www.furtherfield.org/sites/furtherfield.org/files/resize/robert_jackson/gameoflife-572x357.gif)

[2]
[https://www.fourmilab.ch/cellab/manual/rules.html](https://www.fourmilab.ch/cellab/manual/rules.html)

I've implemented a variation of that rule that actually does incorporate an
error diffusion dithered heat diffusion with wrap-around (an elaboration of
the rule that Rudy calls HEATWAVE) in the upper bits of the cell, with the
critters running in the lower bits, injecting fractional heat pollution into
the system running in the upper bits. [3]

[3]
[http://www.donhopkins.com/home/CAM6/](http://www.donhopkins.com/home/CAM6/)

Use the mouse wheel to increase or decrease the entire heat of the system, to
make it wrap around, and notice how the life and brain creatures subtly effect
the heat diffusion -- think of it like the pollution layer in SimCity. Source:
[4]

[4]
[https://github.com/SimHacker/CAM6/blob/master/javascript/CAM...](https://github.com/SimHacker/CAM6/blob/master/javascript/CAM6.js#L3310)

------
rudyrucker
Yes, that is an uncredited photo of my CA rule, also known as Rudy's Ranch. By
the way, if you want the "real" story on Turing, check out my SF novel, TURING
& BURROUGHS, of 2012, available in paperback, ebook, and free CC ebook.
[http://www.rudyrucker.com/turingandburroughs/](http://www.rudyrucker.com/turingandburroughs/)

------
ics
Aside from the annoying blinking background, certain pieces of this site's
"CC-BY-SA" look like they were lifted straight from the now-defunct K10k
(Kaliber10000) site...
[http://www.cubancouncil.com/work/project/kaliber-10000](http://www.cubancouncil.com/work/project/kaliber-10000)
(see screenshots or archive.org)

